# IBC Kalender 2008



## Carsten (3. Juni 2007)

Wenn es wieder eine IBC-Kalender geben sollte, dann nicht auf den letzten 
Drücker wie 2006. Die grundsätzliche Entscheidung sollte Ende August, Anfang 
September gefallen sein.






Auch solltet Ihr bedenken, dass "Redaktionsschluss" im Oktober sein muss, 
damit der Kalender rechtzeitig in die Produktion gehen kann.
Das heißt, Bilder aus Oktober, November, Dezember müssten jetzt schon rein. 
Vielleicht auch schon aus September. Die müssen ja prinzipiell nicht in 2007 
aufgenommen sein. Wichtig wäre nur aus meiner Sicht, dass die Stimmung des 
jeweiligen Monats gut rüber kommt.
November: was mit Nebel, Rauhreif etc.
Dezember: Schnee oder gar ein Weihnachtsbaum?
oder aus exotischen Destinationen

Bilder hochladen geht bis 5 MB
Link zur Galerie Kalender 2008: 
http://ibc-kalender-galerie2008.transalp.biz/index.php

Link zum Voting: 
http://www.transalp.info/ibc-voting.php

Link zum gesamten Beitrag:
http://mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=260001

Rückblick Galerie Kalender 2007: 
http://copperminegallery.transalp.info/thumbnails.php?album=4


Gruß
Andreas Albrecht


----------



## Snakeskin (14. Juni 2007)

Naabend,

natürlich muß es wieder einen IBC Kalender geben, Ehrensache.
Aber bitte diesmal in A4!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## transalbi (18. Juni 2007)

Snakeskin schrieb:


> Naabend,
> 
> natürlich muß es wieder einen IBC Kalender geben, Ehrensache.
> Aber bitte diesmal in A4!!!!



A 4 hatten wir schon, meinst du A 3?

Albi


----------



## Snakeskin (19. Juni 2007)

transalbi schrieb:


> A 4 hatten wir schon, meinst du A 3?
> 
> Albi



Na klar meinte ich A3!

Das mit den Deutschen Zahlen ist aber auch schwierig!


----------



## rohstrugel (20. Juni 2007)

Snakeskin schrieb:


> Das mit den Deutschen Zahlen ist aber auch schwierig!


Sind Zahlen in Frankreich oder Italien anderst


----------



## Snakeskin (21. Juni 2007)

rohstrugel schrieb:


> Sind Zahlen in Frankreich oder Italien anderst



Ja natürlich, französisch oder italienisch, jedenfalls nicht deutsch.


----------



## Catsoft (26. Juni 2007)

A3!


----------



## Beerchen (26. Juni 2007)

Catsoft schrieb:


> A3!


 ich bin aber für einen A4 Wochenkalender !!! (52 mal A4 ist doch besser als 12 mal A3  )


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Snakeskin (8. Juli 2007)

Oder 52x A3 !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wogru (24. Juli 2007)

Mal eine Frage zum Hochladen von Bildern !!
Ich bekomme immer
*Kritischer Fehler 
Das Bild 'albums/userpics/10019/IMG_3884.JPG' kann nicht in das Album eingefügt werden 

Error executing ImageMagick - Return value: 127 *
Das Bild hat 1,5 MB, 1704 x 2272 Pixel. Wie bekomme ich es jetzt hochgeladen oder muss ich auf Bilder von mir im Kalender verzichten ?


----------



## Aitschie (27. Juli 2007)

Die Nachricht kriege ich auch.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## transalbi (28. Juli 2007)

Der Provider hat Wartungsarbeiten gemacht und irgendwas verstellt.
Ich habe es jetzt überprüft, geändert und testweise was hochgeladen.
Sollte also wieder funzen.

Albi


----------



## eDw (7. August 2007)

...hab ein paar pics hochgeladen von meiner Transalp letzte Woche. Will auf jeden Fall wieder einen haben. Oder mehrere zum verschenken and Xmas.  
Gruss
eDw


----------



## eDw (30. August 2007)

Hi Transalbi,
was macht das Kalender Projekt?

Gruss
eDw


----------



## Beerchen (30. August 2007)

eDw schrieb:


> Hi Transalbi,
> was macht das Kalender Projekt?





eDw schrieb:


> ... Will auf jeden Fall wieder einen haben. Oder mehrere zum verschenken and Xmas.


Kurze Statusinformation wäre prima.
Würde auch wieder ein paar Kalender nehmen (für Xmas). 


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## matou (30. August 2007)

Ich hab nur das Gefühl, dass es relativ wenig Fotos sind - zumindest für einen Wochenkalender?


----------



## eDw (30. August 2007)

...bin ab naechste Woche in Finale. Vielleicht bring ich ja noch ein paar Pics mit.
Ansonsten koennte man ja mal Thomas fragen, ob er nicht mal einen Aufruf auf die erste Seite stellen kann.

Gruss
eDw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## transalbi (3. September 2007)

Hallo eDw,
das Projekt ist am Laufen. Momentan sind allerdings für einen Wochenkalender tatsächlich zu wenig Bilder in der Galerie.
Ende September muss die Entscheidung fallen, damit vor Weihnachten keine Hektik aufkommt.
Denkbar wäre auch eine A3-Variante als Monatskalender. Das treibt allerdings die Versandkosten immens in die Höhe.
Thomas hatte ich schon einbezogen, bis jetzt kam aber nichts von seiner Seite.
Da muss von euch allen ein Ruf an ihn gehen.

Gruß


Albi


----------



## Ronja (3. September 2007)

Bitte nicht das Format ändern, er passt jetzt so schön über den Schreibtisch.
Gruß Ronja


----------



## transalbi (3. September 2007)

das ist doch mal eine konkrete Aussage


----------



## MTBMax (4. September 2007)

Servus,

ich lade heute auch mal ein paar Bilder hoch. Vorneweg ganz herzlichen Dank an alle, die sich mit dem Projekt soviel Arbeit machen.

1. Für mich wäre A4 ausreichend. A3 würde ich aber auch nehmen.

2. Persönlich würde ich einen Monatskalender bevorzugen. Da kann man 12 wirkliche Knaller als Bilder nehmen. Bei 52 Bildern geht's mit Qualität definitiv bergab und die wirklich guten sind nach sieben Tagen wieder weg.

3. Ich find die derzeitige Galerieeinteilung in Monate zu kleinteilig. Nachher haben wir im August 6 tolle Bilder und müssen 5 streichen während im Juni die Wahl zwischen Not und Elend herrscht. Reicht nicht Frühling, Sommer, Herbst und Winter? Ist doch oft nur Zufall, ob ich am 31.7. oder 1.8. unterwegs bin. Würde vielleicht auch zu gerechteren Abstimmungsergebnissen führen.

4. Kann man das Projekt noch ein bisschen bekannter machen? Ich weiß leider auch nicht wie. Aber es gibt im Forum doch sicher viel, viel mehr Leute mit super Fotos. Ich glaube ich nehm mal einen Hinweis in meine Signatur auf.

Das alles soll keine Querulantenkritik sein, sondern ist nur die mir mögliche Unterstützung mit Ideen. Nochmals ganz, ganz viel Dank an die Leute mit der Arbeit!!!  

Grüße,
Max


----------



## Postmann (4. September 2007)

Also ich wäre für einen A4 Monatskalender!


----------



## MTBMax (4. September 2007)

Noch eine Frage bzw. Statement: Ich lade die Bilder völlig unbearbeitet hoch, da ich nicht viel Ahnung habe, wie man sie für einen Kalender passend bearbeitet. Ich denke, da haben die Macher mehr Erfahrung und bessere Programme.


----------



## wogru (4. September 2007)

MTBMax schrieb:


> ...
> 4. Kann man das Projekt noch ein bisschen bekannter machen? Ich weiß leider auch nicht wie. Aber es gibt im Forum doch sicher viel, viel mehr Leute mit super Fotos. Ich glaube ich nehm mal einen Hinweis in meine Signatur auf.
> ....


Vielleicht ist das Thema zu eng gesteckt. Ok, es gibt superschöne Aufnahmen aus den Bergen die Lust aufs Biken machen, aber mal ein Foto vom Downhiller, Dirter, aus dem Park oder vom Race dabei zu haben ist vielleicht auch nicht verkehrt. Am Ende wird ja eh gevotet was rein soll und so kann man die Auswahl erhöhen


----------



## transalbi (4. September 2007)

Danke für die konstruktiven Hinweise. Es wird wohl auf einen A4-Kalender im Monatsformat hinauslaufen. Insofern wäredie Monatseinteilung der Galerie nur eine grobe Orientierung. Es kämen die besten Bilder rein, wie im vergangenen Jahr und wir können die "alte" Vorlage nutzen.
Auf jeden Falls sind auch Bikebilder aller Genre hochwillkommen, wie wogru richtig bemerkt.
@MTBMax - richtig! Bilder am besten unbearbeitet hochladen

Albi


----------



## MTBMax (4. September 2007)

So, jetzt sind ein paar Bilder oben. Ich hoffe, nix doppelt und keine Fehler... Hab keine Funktion gefunden, meine Uploads zu bearbeiten. Ansonsten einfach bei mir melden...


----------



## Powderhound (4. September 2007)

Hai,
auch ich hab's versucht...
Fehlanzeige:
Interner Serverfehler (500) 
Das von Ihnen aufgerufene Programm 
http://ibc-kalender-galerie2008.transalp.biz/db_input.php
erzeugte einen Fehler. Kontrollieren Sie bitte das error.log.

Mann, ich bin kein DV Spezialist
kann mir irgend jemand verständlich sagen wie das funktionroen soll
*grübel*

mercie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biking_Flow (5. September 2007)

Hallo allerseits,

hab mich jetzt auch mal auf der Seite registriert, und bei mir scheint der Upload zu funktioniern...

Jedenfalls, so richtig viele Fotos sind ja noch nicht hochgeladen (allerdings dafür richtig gute  ) also ich meld mich mal auf jeden Fall für ein Exemplar an!

PS: hab gerade aus Versehen ein Querformat-Bild in die Kategorie "Deckblatt" hochgeladen und kanns nicht mehr löschen - bitte um Entschuldigung!


----------



## thof (12. September 2007)

Sorry, hab' den Thread nur überflogen: Wann ist eigentlich Deadline/Einsendeschluss? Ich könnte evtl. noch eines Mitte Oktober beisteuern.


----------



## Manni (12. September 2007)

Also ich bekomme auch Fehlermeldungen:

Interner Serverfehler (500) 
Das von Ihnen aufgerufene Programm
http://ibc-kalender-galerie2008.transalp.biz/db_input.php
erzeugte einen Fehler. Kontrollieren Sie bitte das error.log.

So wird das nix mit hochladen  


Gruß Manni


----------



## transalbi (25. September 2007)

Manni schrieb:


> Also ich bekomme auch Fehlermeldungen:
> 
> Interner Serverfehler (500)
> Das von Ihnen aufgerufene Programm
> ...



Am heutigen Tage hat es funktioniert. Also nochmal probieren.
Anfang Oktober sollte klar sein, was für ein Format (derzeit geht es klar in Richtung A4-Monatskalender) und welche Bilder.

Albi


----------



## transalbi (26. September 2007)

Es kann zum Endspurt geblasen werden.
Erste Entwürfe habe ich online gestellt:

http://ibc-kalender-galerie2008.transalp.biz/thumbnails.php?album=18

Ist als Monatskalender konzipert, wie gehabt.

Albi


----------



## Fetz (26. September 2007)

transalbi schrieb:


> Ist als Monatskalender konzipert, wie gehabt.


Ist da nicht mehr dran zu rütteln?
Ich bedaure es fast täglich, dass der kleine 2007er nicht größer ist und keine Wochenblätter hat.


----------



## transalbi (26. September 2007)

Fetz schrieb:


> Ist da nicht mehr dran zu rütteln?
> Ich bedaure es fast täglich, dass der kleine 2007er nicht größer ist und keine Wochenblätter hat.



Größer als A4 wird im Versand zu kostenintensiv. Außerdem wird die Qualität mancher Bilder nicht ausreichen.
Was einen Wochenkalender angeht, muss das letzte Wort noch nicht gesprochen sein. Wobei momentan erst 53 Bilder in der Galerie sind und einige davon den Ansprüchen wohl nicht genügen. Bevor ich Mitte Oktober in den Urlaub gehe, muss das Thema aber durch sein - sonst gibt es wieder Hektik vor Weihnachten.
Ich checke noch mal bei der Druckerei noch, ob sie die Preise halten können.
Vielleicht lassen sich ja beide Varianten realisieren, wenn genug Bestellungen zusammenkommen.

Albi


----------



## Snakeskin (26. September 2007)

Wollte soeben auch noch ein Bild hochladen, geht nicht.
Nur Fehlermeldung 

 Kritischer Fehler 
Das Bild 'albums/userpics/10027/Bild%20098.jpg' kann nicht in das Album eingefügt werden 

Kann Thumbnail nicht erzeugen. 

???????????

Hat jemand einen Tip.


----------



## balrog (26. September 2007)

habe leider keine bilder die ich anbieten könnte, aber zwei kalender bestelle ich auf jeden fall 

cu, balrog


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beerchen (26. September 2007)

balrog schrieb:


> habe leider keine bilder die ich anbieten könnte ...


geht mir genauso, aber ich nehm sogar drei Kalender


----------



## Carsten (26. September 2007)

ich will einen...und Bilder muß ich auch noch hoch laden...


----------



## Suedlicht (26. September 2007)

Bilder hab ich keine, willwillwil abbber 3


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (26. September 2007)

Ich möchte auch einen, der vom letzten Jahr ist ja so gut wie durch!


----------



## Splash (26. September 2007)

Ich mag auch gerne einen haben


----------



## tvaellen (26. September 2007)

Der Kalender letztes Jahr war nett. Ich denke aber nicht, dass ich dieses Jahr wieder einen nehme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergsocke (26. September 2007)

ich bin auf alle Fälle für DIN A4, ob Wochen- oder Monatskalender darüber läßt isch noch diskutieren. Wie kommt man den Preislich hin?

gruss bergsocke


----------



## rohstrugel (26. September 2007)

Kann man auch Hochkant Fotos einstellen, oder sollte man sich auf breite Fotos beschränken?


----------



## transalbi (26. September 2007)

rohstrugel schrieb:


> Kann man auch Hochkant Fotos einstellen, oder sollte man sich auf breite Fotos beschränken?



Bitte nur Querformat - Hochformat sieht im Layout nicht gut aus.


----------



## cleiende (26. September 2007)

yep, weiter so in 2008. A4 Wochenkalender wäre extrascharf. Bin sicherlich mit einer Handvoll dabei (X-Mas, einer für daheim, einer fürs Büro....).
Gehe jetzt mal durch meine Fotos.


----------



## sterniwaf (27. September 2007)

Ich nehme auf jeden Fall einen! Am liebsten in A4. Schon mal herzlichen Dank im vorraus an die Macher!


----------



## Schlammpaddler (27. September 2007)

Ich hatte ja gehofft auch noch ein Bild aus den Dolomiten beisteuern zu können, aber leider ist überall ein kleiner Makel dabei. Mal ein Schatten, mal ein halber Mitfahrer, dann stimmt der Bildausschnitt nicht 100% - ich muss eben doch noch einiges lernen. 
Aber ich guck mir auch gerne Eure Bilder an. Wenns geht auch noch möglichst viele, also die Wochenkalendervariante. Der Monatskalender ist für mich aber auch o.k..
Wie auch immer - ich will auch einen haben!


----------



## Stefan_SIT (27. September 2007)

Wir nehmen wieder um die 10 Kalender. Ich denke, Du hast dich mit allen Möglichkeiten rund um dieses Thema bestens vertraut gemacht und am Ende das sinnvollste Format/Layout/etc. produziert. Daher hast du mein volles Vertrauen. Der letzte Kalender war klasse!

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## CarstenM-R (27. September 2007)

Es sollte auf alle Fälle wieder einen Kalender geben. Ich finde die Idee mit dem Wochenkalender echt super.


----------



## Mudface (27. September 2007)

Hallöchen,
bin mindestens zwei Kalendern dabei.

Schöne Grüße, Mudface


----------



## Nobbi64 (28. September 2007)

moin moin

ich finde die Idee mit dem Kalender auch klasse und nehme auch einen  

Gruß Nobbi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (28. September 2007)

dieses Jahr nehm ich 3-4 Stück


----------



## thto (28. September 2007)

idee super , kostet ca pro kalender ?


----------



## Harald Philipp (28. September 2007)

grrrr, verdammt! Immer wieder eine Fehlermeldung!

Hätte folgenden Covervorschlag im Angebot:


----------



## Harald Philipp (28. September 2007)

oder das hier, für September zB.:


----------



## Harald Philipp (28. September 2007)

hoppla, das Baumbild ist das falsche, das gibt es auch ohne abgeschnittenen Baum.

Ansonsten hätte ich so ziemlich für jede Jahreszeit Fotos im Angebot, falls da irgendwo nicht genügende Bilder zusammenkommen.

Also Albi, schau mal bitte nach Deiner Uploadsoftware oder melde Dich einfach per Mail an [email protected]

Grüße,            Harald


----------



## rohstrugel (28. September 2007)

Harald Philipp schrieb:


> grrrr, verdammt! Immer wieder eine Fehlermeldung!


So gehts mir auch


----------



## transalbi (29. September 2007)

rohstrugel schrieb:


> So gehts mir auch



Tut mir leid, dass es manchmal nicht klappt mit dem Upload. Es ist von meiner Seite aus nichts sinnloses gesperrt worden. Gestern wurde z.B. von extern hochgeladen ohne Probleme. Also noch mal versuchen. 
Möglicherweise ist es eine momentane Serverüberlastung, wenn es mit dem Hochladen nicht klappt.

Albi


----------



## mtb_greeny (29. September 2007)

Ich möchte in jedem Fall wieder *ein *Exemplar (Monatskalender in DIN A4).  

Dankbare Grüße

Astrid


----------



## McBike (30. September 2007)

nehme auch 2-3 Monatskalender A4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## transalbi (1. Oktober 2007)

Es sieht ja ziemlich fifty-fifty aus, ob ein Wochen- oder Montagskalender gewünscht ist. Deshalb wären zwei Kalender denkbar.
Unter dieser Prämisse habe ich mal bei der Druckerei angefragt.
Wenn pro Variante 50 Stück an Bestellungen zusammenkommen, ist das ganze machbar inklusive Versand für:
12 EUR - Monatskalender (13 Blatt)
25 EUR - Wochenkalender (54 Blatt)
Bleibt das ganze durch die Splitting jeweils unter 50 Stück, wird die Kalkulation allerdings ziemlich eng und es bleibt schon ein finanzielles Risiko bei mir hängen, auch wenn ich das ganze wie im letzten Jahr nur auf Basis Vorkasse  mache (da gab es keine Probleme).
Ich warte also eure Diskussion bis nächste Woche ab und dann muss es entschieden sein.

Albi


----------



## Fetz (1. Oktober 2007)

transalbi schrieb:


> Es sieht ja ziemlich fifty-fifty aus, ob ein Wochen- oder Montagskalender gewünscht ist. Deshalb wären zwei Kalender denkbar.
> Unter dieser Prämisse habe ich mal bei der Druckerei angefragt.
> Wenn pro Variante 50 Stück an Bestellungen zusammenkommen, ist das ganze machbar inklusive Versand für:
> 12 EUR - Monatskalender (13 Blatt)
> ...


41 Bilder mehr für 13 Euro mehr, das ist doch keine Frage!
> Wochenkalender


----------



## thto (2. Oktober 2007)

Fetz schrieb:


> 41 Bilder mehr für 13 Euro mehr, das ist doch keine Frage!
> > Wochenkalender


----------



## Sunny.Z (2. Oktober 2007)

Ich hätte gerne jeweils einen Monats und Wochenkalender

Grüße 

Martin


----------



## Aitschie (2. Oktober 2007)

Einen Wochenkalender wünsche ich mir auch zu Weihnachten bzw. lasse ihn schenken  

Grüße Martin


----------



## LauraPeter87 (3. Oktober 2007)

Das hört sich ja gut an - bin auch dabei, tendenziell eher beim Monatskalender, evtl auch beim Wochenkalender!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## candair (3. Oktober 2007)

Ich fand den Monatskalender dieses Jahr sehr ansehlich und würde für nächstes Jahr wieder einen nehmen. 
Ist der Wochenkalender dann auch im A4 Format ?


----------



## sebih (4. Oktober 2007)

Ich würde auch einen Wochenkalender nehmen und vielleicht noch einen Monatskalender.


sebi


----------



## strandi (6. Oktober 2007)

ich würd mich für einen monatskalender entscheiden


----------



## gerald_ruis (6. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin mit 2-3 Wochenkalender dabei


----------



## Spoilsport (6. Oktober 2007)

Hoi zusammen, ich nehme auf jeden Fall ein paar, egal ob Wochen oder Monat. Und sollte mein Bild gedruckt werden, mach ich wieder eine Großbestellung, wie letzes mal. 
Dazu müßt ich es aber erstmal hochladen können    
Ich versuch´s weiter.... 

Gruß

Spoil


----------



## Spoilsport (6. Oktober 2007)

Hoi Albi, 

leider immer diese Fehlermeldung:



> Das von Ihnen aufgerufene Programm
> http://ibc-kalender-galerie2008.transalp.biz/db_input.php
> erzeugte einen Fehler.
> Kontrollieren Sie bitte das error.log.



Kann ich dir das Foto auch zumailen? Hab`s jetzt echt schon zig mal probiert.

Gruß

Spoil


----------



## phreak007 (6. Oktober 2007)

Ich würde einen Wochenkalender nehmen.


----------



## durango (7. Oktober 2007)

Ich würde mir den Monatskalender ins Büro hängen.


----------



## schymmi (8. Oktober 2007)

Monatskalender nehme ich! - Wochenkalender wäre aber auch okay


----------



## schymmi (8. Oktober 2007)

Sorry zweimal eigetragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mudface (9. Oktober 2007)

Mudface schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> bin mit mindestens zwei Kalendern dabei.
> 
> Schöne Grüße, Mudface



Der Klarheit wegen:
Lieber Wochenkalender, aber Monatskalender freut mich natürlich auch sehr. Daß die Bilder genau zur Jahreszeit passen, ist mir persönlich unwichtig, freue mich einfach darauf mit den abgelaufenen Kalenderbildern die Wand zu dekorieren.

Viele Grüße und Danke, Mudface


----------



## promises (10. Oktober 2007)

'n Wochenkalender wäre bei mir auch drin!


----------



## Eddieman (10. Oktober 2007)

Auch ich würde einen oder zwei Kalender abnehmen. Ob Wochen- oder Monatskalender spielt nicht so eine Rolle. Wobei der Wochenkalender mir fast lieber wäre.


----------



## Deer_KB1 (10. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
ich würde auch nen Wochenkalendar nehmen. Falls es den nicht gibt halt nen Monatskalendar.
/Deer_KB1


----------



## transalbi (10. Oktober 2007)

Hier mal ein Entwurf für ein Blatt eines Wochenkalender:






Bitte um Meinungsäußerungen.

Albi


----------



## hooliemoolie (10. Oktober 2007)

goil...


----------



## transalbi (10. Oktober 2007)

Ab sofort kann bestellt werden.
Es gibt definitiv einen Monatskalender und einen Wochenkalender.

http://www.transalp.info/ibc-bestellung.php

Entwürfe hier:
http://ibc-kalender-galerie2008.transalp.biz/thumbnails.php?album=18

Albi


----------



## Fetz (10. Oktober 2007)

Super - freut mich, dass es den Wochenkalender gibt!
Bestellung ist raus.


----------



## Splash (11. Oktober 2007)

Format ist aber definitiv wieder A4 oder hab ich das irgendwie verpasst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (11. Oktober 2007)

Bestellung ist raus ! *freu*


----------



## MurphysLaw (11. Oktober 2007)

Klasse Sache! 
Bestellung ist ebenfalls raus.


----------



## Andreas (11. Oktober 2007)

Toll dass es wieder einen Kalender gibt!
Meine Bestellung (Monatskalender) ist raus.


----------



## transalbi (11. Oktober 2007)

Splash schrieb:


> Format ist aber definitiv wieder A4 oder hab ich das irgendwie verpasst?



Yes, definitiv A4!

Entwurf: Deckblatt - Wochenkalender.


----------



## reiner (11. Oktober 2007)

Wann funktioniert der Upload wieder?

Es kommt andauernd der schon öfters erwähnte Fehler.

Für heute jedenfalls geb ichs auf.

Servus


----------



## Fubbes (11. Oktober 2007)

Heute vormittag hat das problemlos funktioniert.

Bis wann läuft die Abstimmung noch?

Gruß,
   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## transalbi (12. Oktober 2007)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Heute vormittag hat das problemlos funktioniert.
> 
> Bis wann läuft die Abstimmung noch?
> 
> ...



Bis Anfang November.


----------



## wogru (12. Oktober 2007)

Wieso kommen die Leute immer auf den letzten Drücker und laden Fotos hoch ??


----------



## Deleted 48198 (12. Oktober 2007)

Bestellung ist draußen. Alles funktioniert


----------



## transalbi (6. November 2007)

So, die grundsätzlichen Layouts sind fertig. Bilder sind genug in der Galerie. Ich hab schon mal die Auswahl für die Monatsbilder vorgenommen.
Kriterien:
1. Monat
2. Bewertung
3. technische Qualität
4. insgesamt Ausgewogenheit der Bilder

Der Rest (im positiven Sinne) wird auf die Wochen verteilt.

Bewertung bis max Samstag, den 10. November. Dann Fertigstellung der Blätter. In der Woche 12.-16. November geht alles zur Druckerei.

Albi


----------



## Fubbes (7. November 2007)

Da muss ich ja schnell mal meine Bestellung abgeben ...

Das August-Bild (Pedenolo) finde ich etwas seltsam. Tolles Bild, aber Schnee passt da nicht so richtig. Das sollte noch verschoben werden.

Kommen die Monatsbilder auch in den Wochenkalender?

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## transalbi (7. November 2007)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Da muss ich ja schnell mal meine Bestellung abgeben ...
> 
> Das August-Bild (Pedenolo) finde ich etwas seltsam. Tolles Bild, aber Schnee passt da nicht so richtig. Das sollte noch verschoben werden.
> 
> ...



Naja, im Juli hatten wir auch Schnee. 
Hab es geändert, du hast recht.
Ansonsten sind die Monatskalender fertig: siehe hier:
http://ibc-kalender-galerie2008.transalp.biz/thumbnails.php?album=25
Es kann noch ein wenig "gemeckert" werden. Ich gebe die Dateien morgen in die Druckerei, um einen Probedruck machen zu lassen, bevor ich die 54 Blatt für den Wochenkalender Anfang nächster Woche fertig haben will.

Albi


----------



## Fetz (8. November 2007)

transalbi schrieb:


> Es kann noch ein wenig "gemeckert" werden.


Leider kann man die Auswahl selbst nicht nachvollziehen, da es für die ausgewählten Bilder keine Bewertung mehr gibt. Oder übersehe ich da was?


----------



## transalbi (8. November 2007)

Ja, du übersiehst du was. Du kannst dir, wenn du in das jeweilige Album reingehst, jeweils die bestbewerteten anzeigen lassen:
siehe hier: Beispiel
http://ibc-kalender-galerie2008.transalp.biz/thumbnails.php?album=toprated&cat=-20
Da einige Bilder gleich bewertet waren in den einzelnen Monaten, war dann die weitere Auswahl, wie oben geschrieben "3. technische Qualität
4. insgesamt Ausgewogenheit der Bilder". Beim 4. Punkt fließt da schon eine gewisse Subjektivität rein. Das lässt sich wohl nicht ganz vermeiden.
@ Fubbes:
 doppelte Bilder wird es in den Kalendern nicht geben.

Albi


----------



## Fetz (8. November 2007)

Das habe ich gefunden. Gehe ich aber z.B. in die bestbewerteten Bilder Juli rein, sehe ich keinen Carsten vor dem Matterhorn.
So wie ich das sehe, sind die ausgewählten Bilder nicht mehr im "normalen" Album.


----------



## matou (8. November 2007)

...das Bild wurde scheinbar auch in das Album "Auswahl Bilder für Monatskalender" verschoben - die Bewertung sieht man aber immernoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## transalbi (8. November 2007)

Richtig, die Bewertungen sieht man noch. 
Für den Wochenkalender sieht das momentan so aus. Ich habe die restlichen Bilder verschoben und hier ist die Reihenfolge in der Bestbewertung.
http://ibc-kalender-galerie2008.transalp.biz/thumbnails.php?album=toprated&cat=-21
Da kann noch bis ca. Montag, dem 12. November abgestimmt werden.
Der Monatskalender ist fertig, geht Montag zur Druckerei und wenn ich die Proof-Abzüge gesehen habe, werden dann auch die Wochenkalender-Blätter für den Druck vorbereitet.
Da mach ich kein großes Gefitze - die Reihenfolge der Bestbewertung entscheidet ohne Wenn und Aber. Nur wenn sich bei der Bearbeitung zeigen sollte, das die technische Qualität hundsmiserabel ist, fliegt das Bild raus.
Ich denke, damit kann jeder leben.
By the way: Manche haben mehrere Bilder eingestellt. Ich achte darauf, dass zunächst von jedem nur ein Bild rein kommt und fülle dann im Falle des Falles zum Schluss auf.

Albi


----------



## Carsten (8. November 2007)

top Auswahl!


----------



## transalbi (14. November 2007)

Druckauftrag für den Monatskalender ist heute erteilt worden. Fertig und Auslieferung voraussichtlich in der nächsten Woche an alle, die *ausschließlich* den Monatskalender bestellt haben. Wochenkalender wird in den nächsten Tagen fertig - muss *nur* noch die Bilder einfügen.
Gute Nachricht: Nachbestellungen sind möglich. Die Druckerei macht das auch in kleinen Portionen. Der Preis bleibt derselbe.

Albi


----------



## gerald_ruis (16. November 2007)

transalbi schrieb:


> Druckauftrag für den Monatskalender ist heute erteilt worden. Fertig und Auslieferung voraussichtlich in der nächsten Woche an alle, die *ausschließlich* den Monatskalender bestellt haben. Wochenkalender wird in den nächsten Tagen fertig - muss *nur* noch die Bilder einfügen.
> Gute Nachricht: Nachbestellungen sind möglich. Die Druckerei macht das auch in kleinen Portionen. Der Preis bleibt derselbe.
> 
> Albi


 
Danke für deine tolle Arbeit - freu mich schon


----------



## transalbi (17. November 2007)

Wochenkalenderentwürfe sind fertig (bis auf einen - das klärt sich aber noch am WE).
Bitte mal draufschauen 
http://ibc-kalender-galerie2008.transalp.biz/thumbnails.php?album=29

und offensichtliche Fehler melden und zwar hier:
http://www.transalp.info/kontakt.php

oder per PN

Albi


----------



## transalbi (23. November 2007)

Der Monatskalender ist am 23.11.2007 aus der Druckerei gekommen. Die ersten Examplare sind heute in die Post gegangen. Wochenkalender folgt nächste Woche.
Nachbestellungen sind möglich. Der Preis bleibt derselbe.


----------



## eleflo (24. November 2007)

Kalender ist heute angekommen!
Saustark das Teil und dazu preiswert   
Danke an Albi und Co. (= Fotofahrer + Fotografen)


----------



## dennis457 (25. November 2007)

Hoffe mal das der Kalender hier auch in den nächsten Tagen ankommt .

PS: Ist meine Zahlung überhaupt angekommen, weil ich nie ne Bestätigung bekommen habe?!


----------



## MurphysLaw (26. November 2007)

Meine Kalender sind heute auch angekommen - super Arbeit von allen Beteiligten! Großes Kino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## transalbi (4. Dezember 2007)

So, jetzt sind die Wochenkalender auch fertig. Heute bereite ich den Versand vor - wird wohl eine lange Schicht werden.
Sollte also alles bald bei euch landen.
Die Druckerei hat auf Verdacht ein paar mehr gedruckt, es kann also noch bestellt werden.


----------



## Fubbes (4. Dezember 2007)

Yupp, vielen Dank Andreas. Besonders der Wochenkalender war sicher viel Arbeit. 
Mir war er letztendlich zu teuer, weshalb ich nur einen Jahreskalender genommen habe. 

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## aka (4. Dezember 2007)

Yipiiee, kanns kaum erwarten den Wochenkalender zu bekommen.
Danke fuer die Arbeit!


----------



## rohstrugel (5. Dezember 2007)

Beide Kalender sind bei mir heute eingetroffen 
Andreas (und Dave), danke nochmals für deine (eure) Arbeit


----------



## Postmann (6. Dezember 2007)

Bei mir sind auch 2 Kalender angekommen. Einfach SUPER!!

Noch einmal 1000 Dank für die klasse Arbeit.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## cvey (6. Dezember 2007)

Ich kann mich dem Postmann und wahrscheinlich auch vielen anderen nur anschließen:

GANZ TOLLE SACHE UND VIELEN, VIELEN DANK FÜR EURE ARBEIT!!!

Da wird der trockene Bürokram im nächsten Jahr doch etwas kurzweiliger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ]:-> (6. Dezember 2007)

cvey schrieb:


> Ich kann mich dem Postmann und wahrscheinlich auch vielen anderen nur anschließen:
> 
> GANZ TOLLE SACHE UND VIELEN, VIELEN DANK FÜR EURE ARBEIT!!!
> 
> Da wird der trockene Bürokram im nächsten Jahr doch etwas kurzweiliger



absolut  
heute sind die beiden kalender angekommen - sehr sehr schön


----------



## Dan Barry (6. Dezember 2007)

Hab heute auch den Wochenkalender erhalten 
*Absolut Klasse!*

Vielen Dank für die super Aktion!


----------



## sebih (7. Dezember 2007)

Bei mir ist der Kalender auch angekommen, super Sache.  

Dann kann ich mich im Büro jeden Tag auf meine Dolomitenrunde im Sommer einstimmen.

Gruß sebi


----------



## Spoilsport (7. Dezember 2007)

Heute ist das große Kalenderpaket eingetroffen. 
Herzlichen Dank Andreas für deinen Einsatz und dein Engagement! Und natürlich vielen Dank allen Beteiligten und allen, die für mein Foto gevotet haben.
So hab ich wieder in klasse Weihnachtsgeschenk für alle Freunde und Verwandte  

Gruß

Spoil


----------



## geländesportler (8. Dezember 2007)

Mercy für den einwandfrei entworfenen Kalender, top Fotos, schöne Auswahl!
Danke nochmal


----------



## Suedlicht (8. Dezember 2007)

Meine sind heute gekommen, hezlichen Dank an das Kalenderteam das ist ganz, ganz großes Kino!!!


----------



## Andi Neumann (10. Dezember 2007)

Möchte mich hiermit auch recht herzlich für die geleistete Arbeit bedanken!!
Meine Kalender sind am Wochenende ebenfalls eingetroffen.
Tolle Bilder, macht Laune auf die neue Saison!!
Schöne Feiertage, auf ein neues, tolles Bikejahr!!

Grüße, Andi


----------



## Micro767 (10. Dezember 2007)

DANKE !

Am Samstag war die Post gnädig mit mir und hat dem warten ein Ende gesetzt !

Super gelungen ! Tolle Fotos ! Und tolle Geschenke für Weihnachten !

Danke auch im vorraus von den Beschenkten ! *lol*


----------



## twobeers (10. Dezember 2007)

Lese (leider) erst jetzt davon und hätte gerne einen Wochenkalender.

Twobeers


----------



## transalbi (10. Dezember 2007)

Nach dem Kalender ist vor dem Kalender. 
Ich hatte am Sonntag wegen des schlechten Wetters ein wenig Langeweile und habe mal an einem A3-Entwurf rumgebastelt, den einige in der Diskussion zur Ausgabe 2008 gerne gesehen hätten:

http://ibc-kalender-galerie2008.transalp.biz/displayimage.php?album=30&pos=0

Gruß

Albi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eDw (11. Dezember 2007)

...auch meine sind da!
Einfach nur super!


----------



## easymtbiker (11. Dezember 2007)

okay, da ist die planung des kalenders 08 schon seit monaten im gange und die ersten ausgeliefert, und erst jetzt bekomme ich mit, das ich im februar abgebildet bin! *lol* hat mir bisher noch niemand gesagt, das ich auch drauf bin, geschweige denn mit einem bild in der auswahl war....
und es schmältert hoffentlich nicht euren spass am kalender, dass das bild in der pfalz und nicht in den alpen entstanden ist....  

ok> gleich bestellen!


----------



## Meilermann (11. Dezember 2007)

Meine Kalender sind auch da - einfach Spitze!
Wie schon mehrfach geschrieben - recht vielen Dank an alle Organisatoren für die viele Arbeit.
Grüße
Ernst


----------



## cleiende (11. Dezember 2007)

Vielen Dank! Meine Kalender sind auch angekommen, ich muss aber sagen daß ich bewusst nocht nicht reingeschaut habe, es ist ja noch nicht Weihnachten.
Nochmals Dank an Alle die mitgeholfen haben,

cleiende


----------



## Biking_Flow (15. Dezember 2007)

Inzwischen hab ich sowohl Wochen- als auch Monatskalender bekommen, und freu mich riesig drüber!

An der Stelle also vielen Dank an alle, die dieses Kalenderprojekt auf die Beine gestellt haben und so viel Arbeit investiert haben


----------



## CarbonKid (23. Januar 2008)

Ok, ok, ich weiss, bisschen spät. 

Aber trotzdem: Wo kann ich bitte noch Kalender bekommen? Ich brauch was zum Träumen hier im Büro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Danke!
Uli



Biking_Flow schrieb:


> Inzwischen hab ich sowohl Wochen- als auch Monatskalender bekommen, und freu mich riesig drüber!
> 
> An der Stelle also vielen Dank an alle, die dieses Kalenderprojekt auf die Beine gestellt haben und so viel Arbeit investiert haben


----------



## Phantomias (25. Januar 2008)

Also ich würd auch eine Wochenkalender nehmen.


----------



## transalbi (26. Januar 2008)

Das Thema ist durch. Einzelne Kalender nachdrucken zu lassen, macht aus Kostengründen überhaupt keinen Sinn.
Die einzige Möglichkeit ist (so habe ich es auch bei Carbonkid gemacht), euch die pdf-Dateien der Kalenderblätter zu schicken und ihr lasst euch das selber ausdrucken (Copyshop oder so).
In dem Falle PN an mich.

Andreas


----------



## Phantomias (5. Februar 2008)

Transalbi hat mir die PDF's freundlicher Weise zukommen lassen.
Mit seiner erlaubnis darf ich sie noch auf meinem Webspace etwas lassen.
Hier könnt Ihr ihn runterladen und euch nachdrucken lassen.

Grüße Phanto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

